# Open House in San Antonio



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

I just posted a save the date notice for a live steam event in San Antonio on May 5-6, 2012 under the Live Steam Forum. It's going to be a big deal with lots of stuff going on. We don't want anyone to think this is an exclusive event for the live steam/battery crowd. The San Antonio Garden Railroad Society is still a bunch of sparkie operators. We will have our four mainlines on the ground available for sparkies. This is going to be a great event. The Model T show will have 30-50 cars on the grounds for viewing , the museums regular attractions; G,O,HO,and N scale railroads, PreWW11 cars trucks and carriages, and our 1:1 scale railroad (footplate rides?), as well as all the great attractions of San Antonio (the Alamo,riverwalk , missions , military museums) and the weather will be great. So why don't you plan to come spend the first weekend in May in San Antonio. More info is available on the Museums website:


http://www.txtransportationmuseum.org/


Jim Shutt


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim thanks for posting the information.


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a reminder about our event this weekend.


----------

